# Mosquito 16-17



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys

Looks like the old man and I will be heading up North next weekend for Saturday and Sunday fishing event.

We've never fished Skeeter, and will be just looking to get into some fish without having to walk a country mile. I'm hoping the fishing gods will be on our side.

IF, we have a good day on Skeeter on Sunday Im thinking about going up and hitting Punderson while in the area on Sunday.

Guys, who is gonna be there? Who wants to have a Skeeter party? I'm sure there will be alot of us up there that weekend...

Dale are you going to be able to make it up? 

We will be staying in a hotel in the warren/youngstown area.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

I will be out at skeeter next weekend. There is usually a few ogf guys signed in at Lindas every time I go in. There were a few guys out this weekend, Today the lot was a packed as Ive seen it this year.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

ill be going friday night, then saturday and sunday. pm me or let me know if u wanna head out.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

As far as I know we will be there this weekend...

Probably will be on chairs/buckets...

Blaze Orange OGF Hat on...


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Thinking about heading up Sat. morning after the perch report from PIZZA MAN ! Is anybody in the akron/canton area going up ? I've never fished skeeter on the ice.


----------



## iceman85 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ill be up there sunday. but sat. will be in PA fishin


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

To bad, i'm right up the road from you in Canal Fulton


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hows the ice?


----------



## iceman85 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hopefully good. probabally will be slushy like crazy again like last saturday.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ahhh Its sloooooow. 1 perch... Lots of people on the ice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BFISHN (Jul 18, 2009)

Fished north side 1/15 noon til dusk - 6 perch - 4 crappie. Ice was ok some slush. Better than all that snow.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

went out ne from causeway bait good ice going out in morning very little slush,coming in around 1pm getting sloppy and water forming on trails,but still safe at 7inches toward the middle area,ended up with some mix of crappie gills and perch, no eyes caught that i heard about,lots of guys moving around at mid morning,still nice out there without the shanty,comfy day,hard to say about nxt week with the rain there saying this week....


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Fished off cemetary morning until sunset. Mostly perch again. One small walleye, a few small crappie, and a couple small channel cats. It's been a really slow season compared to last year


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

What a horrible day...

1 Perch, 1 Crappie and almost lost the Gas Auger on the ice coming off of it tonight...

At the hotel, will be back on the ice early....


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Not horible day, have had worse, it can always get worse ... We stayed out of the drink , caught a few, and made it back in on the 2nd largest inland lake in oh... Although last year made this year look awsome...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My son fished Mosquito Saturday 1/16 all day. Came home with only 5 fish.. 3 gills & 2 nice crappies.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I can remember fishin the southend and hittin 30 fish in a few hours but after first ice no eyes! Last year was great. Walleyes all over the northend. They were in there this year but by the time we get to fish they moved. Every lake with a water drop moves fish out! Might be worth fishin off the 88 state ramp but not sure what the ice is like behind the bridge.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

anybody still fishing on skeeter? was gonna maybe head out there in the early morning if all is still relatively safe.


----------

